# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  في معنى قوله تعالى: (ويستحيون نساءكم)

## عصام البشير

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
اشتهر عند كثير من أهل الوعظ والخطابة، إيرادهم لفظة (يستحيون) بمعنى: (ينتهكون الأعراض)؛ فيقول قائلهم مثلا عن اليهود أو الصليبيين وما يفعلون بالمسلمين: (يقتلون أولادهم ويستحيون نساءهم)، ونحو ذلك.
وهذا الصنيع يوهم أن هذا معنى اللفظة في القرآن الكريم، والحال أن معناها عند جمهور المفسرين: (يستبقون نساءكم فلا يقتلونهن).
فالاستحياء استفعال يدل على طلب الحياة، كالاستبقاء (طلب البقاء) والاستسقاء (طلب السقي). وفي لسان العرب: (واستحياه أبقاه حيا وقال اللحياني استحياه استبقاه ولم يقتله، وبه فسر قوله تعالى ويستحيون نساءكم أي يستبقونهن).
وفي معنى اللفظة في القرآن قول آخر، وهو: (يفتشون حياء المرأة - أي فرجها - هل بها حمل أم لا). وفيه نظر.
نعم، قد يقال إن الاستحياء بمعنى الاستبقاء في الحياة قد يستلزم الاعتداء على العرض. وقد أبدع ابن عاشور – رحمه الله - بقوله:
(ووجه ذكره – يقصد لفظة الاستحياء - هنا في معرض التذكير بما نالهم من المصائب: أن هذا الاستحياء للإناث كان المقصد منه خبيثاً، وهو أن يعتدوا على أعراضهن، ولا يَجدن بداً من الإجابة بحكم الأسر والاسترقاق، فيكون قوله : (ويستحيون نساءكم) كناية عن استحياء خاص، ولذلك أدخل في الإشارة في قوله: (وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم) ولو كان المراد من الاستحياء ظاهره لما كان وجه لعطفه على تلك المصيبة).
قلت: فيصح أن يقال إن لفظ الاستحياء في الآية كناية عن انتهاك العرض بعد الاسترقاق، مع كون المعنى الحقيقي للكلمة (وهو الإبقاء في الحياة) غير منفي.
ولا يصح إيقاع اللفظ بهذا المعنى في غير تلك الحادثة المزبورة في القرآن، إذ ليس في ما يتحدث عنه أولئك الخطباء ما يصح معه إثبات المعنى الأصلي للكلمة.
زد على هذا، ما يترتب على فعلهم من لبس في معنى الآية، حتى صار كثير من العوام يفهمونها على غير وجهها.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

وهذا الموضوع في الحقيقة من الأهمية بمكان، أعني المواطن القرآنية التي يشيع عند العامة فهمها خطأ، فيا ليتك شيخنا الفاضل تزيدنا من الأمثلة في هذا الباب.

كفهم بعضهم من {ولا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا} أن التقاء المرء مع امرأة أجنبية في السر جائز ما لم يحتو على فاحشة!!
وكفهم بعضهم من {ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم} تعريض اسم الله لكثرة الحلف والأيمان، (وهو قول محكي في بعض كتب التفسير، ولكنه لم يذكر في كتب المتقدمين ولم ينسب لعالم مشهور)
وكفهم بعضهم من {أو يزوجهم ذكرانا وإناثا} الزواج الشرعي.
وكفهم بعضهم من {وجاءت سيارة} أنها اختراع قديم!!

ولعل الخلط في آية الاستحياء سببه أن كلمة (الاستحياء) بمعنى الاستبقاء غير معروفة عند العامة، فلا يعرفون - إن عرفوا - إلا الاستحياء بمعنى الحياء، وهو معنى قرآني أيضا كما في {تمشي على استحياء}.

وكثيرا ما ترد اللفظة في القرآن بعدة معان، فيخطئ من لم يقف على أقوال أهل العلم ويظن أنهما من باب واحد، وهذا مفصل في كتب الوجوه والنظائر القرآنية ككتاب ابن الجوزي وكتاب الدامغاني. 

وبالجملة فالفهوم الباطلة لا تحصى، وأكثرها راجع إلى ابتعاد الناس عن لغة العرب الصحيحة الفصيحة، فتختلط المعاني العربية  الأصيلة بالمعاني الشائعة عند العوام.

----------


## الروض الأنف

الشيخ الفاضل : عصام البشير !

إذا كان الطاهر بن عاشور قد أبدع ! وحمل المعنى على ( انتهاك الأعراض ) فلم التثريب على الخطباء ؟

ثم إني لا أرى إشكالاً على حمل الآية على استبقاء النساء مع قوله ( وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم ) ، لأنه يصح أن يقال : إن مجرماً دخل على هذه الأسرة وقتل الأب وثلاثة من الذكور وأبقى الأم وبنتيها والله إنها لمصيبة وبلاء عظيم !
وجزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## صالح الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل الروض الأنف الشيخ الطاهر  لم يحمل المعنى على  انتهاك الأعراض و إما جعل الإستبقاء لغرض الإعتداء و هتك الأعراض و هذا ما جاء في تفسيره

والاستحياء استفعال يدل على الطلب للحياة أي يبقونهن أحياء أو يطلبون حياتهن .ووجه ذكره هنا في معرض التذكير بما نالهم من المصائب أن هذا الاستحياء للإناث كان المقصد منه خبيثاً وهو أن يعتدوا على أعراضهن ولا يَجدن بداً من الإجابة بحكم الأسر والاسترقاق فيكون قوله : { ويستحيون نساءكم } كناية عن استحياء خاص ولذلك أدخل في الإشارة في قوله : { وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم } ولو كان المراد من الاستحياء ظاهره لما كان وجه لعطفه على تلك المصيبة .
وقيل إن الاستحياء من الحياء وهو الفرج أي يفتشون النساء في أرحامهن ليعرفوا هل بهن حمل وهذا بعيد جداً وأحسن منه أن لو قال إنه كناية كما ذكرنا آنفاً . وقد حكت التوراة أن فرعون أوصى القوابل بقتل كل مولود ذكر .

----------


## سائل

ممكن توضح أكثر بين المعنييْن يا شيخ عصام

فأنا من عداد العوام

----------


## عصام البشير

الحمد لله
أثابكم الله.
- الاستحياء في اللغة وفي تفسير الآية معناه الاستبقاء (أي الإبقاء في الحياة).
- في قصة بني إسرائيل: (يستحيون = يبقونهن في الحياة). وهذا قد يستلزم انتهاك العرض، إن صح ما نقلتُه آنفا.
إذن: هذان شقان في المعنى: - شق أصلي وهو الإبقاء في الحياة.
                            - شق لازم - على بعض التفسيرات - وهو انتهاك العرض بعد الاسترقاق.
- في الواقع الذي يذكره بعض الخطباء: لا يوجد الشق الأصلي، إذ لا يتقصد هؤلاء الكفرة إلى إبقاء النساء في الحياة، أو استرقاقهن وطلب خدمتهن. فاستعمال اللفظ هنا فيه إيهام.

وأنا على يقين أن الخطباء الذين أشرت إليهم لم يخطر ببالهم شيء من التفصيلات المذكورة، وإنما التبس اشتقاق اللفظ من الحياة بالاشتقاق من الحياء، فظنوا أن (يستحيون = يرتكبون معهم ما يخدش الحياء = ينتهكون الأعراض).
والله أعلم.

----------


## عصام البشير

شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك
ما أشرتم إليه نافع جدا، فليتكم تكملونه بالتفصيل والبيان، وذكر أمثلة أخرى.

----------


## نضال مشهود

ومما كثر فيه الغلط فهم قوله تعالى (إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم) على عكس مراد الله فيه. . والله المستعان.

----------

